# Passport & photo copies



## Gillatte (Apr 27, 2011)

Reading this forum has me realizing that not only no i need my passport but i need quite a few copies of the photo itself. Is there an easy way to accomplish this w/o using my costly printer ink and paper? Some one told me of a sit( myidpassport.com) or (mypassportid.com) but the address doesn't exist. It's suppose to enable the user(me) to align 6 duplicates on a standard 4x6 photo paper. Any clues?????


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Are you here? The photo places are everywhere here and you can get them to take a pic and then get a few sheets of pics for quite cheap. I think I paid 25 dirhams. I ended up only using 2 pictures total....


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Yep, the key point is that it doesn't have to be the same photo as the one on your passport.


----------



## Gillatte (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh, I was under the impression that it did indeed have to be the same picture. And if its so cheap there, then i'll wait thanks for the info.


----------

